# correct turbo size for 12v vr6?



## vex004 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm new to the FI world and currently looking at purchasing a garrett t3 60-1 turbo (.70 compressor housing and 0.82 a/r). I plan on using this turbo on my 12v vr6 with low boost (~8lbs boost) for a few months until I gather some more funds and install a head spacer with larger injectors and software to match. From what I understand the .82 a/r will keep torque low which is ideal for keeping the transmission in one piece but should yield good hp. Are my statements correct and is this a turbo a good match? How will this turbo handle low boost for the time being, any power estimates, spool times? Any recommendations/input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

This is a cheap and good turbo. Full spool around 3600. 0.82 will defently work very well if you plan to run over 15 psi. Under 15 psi there is alot off others that will work good.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

vex004 said:


> I plan on using this turbo on my 12v vr6 with low boost (~8lbs boost) for a few months until I gather some more funds and install a head spacer with larger injectors and software to match.


What are you planning to do about fueling/software in the interim at ~8 PSI boost?


----------



## vex004 (Jun 7, 2006)

BLSport said:


> What are you planning to do about fueling/software in the interim at ~8 PSI boost?


30lb red top with c2 stage 1 obd2


----------



## vex004 (Jun 7, 2006)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> This is a cheap and good turbo. Full spool around 3600. 0.82 will defently work very well if you plan to run over 15 psi. Under 15 psi there is alot off others that will work good.



do you have power figures for about 8lbs? and upwards of 15lbs?


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

vex004 said:


> 30lb red top with c2 stage 1 obd2


That'll do it. :thumbup:

The Garrett 60-1 is a nicely priced, good all-around turbo for the 12V VR6; capable enough power producer up top, but still responsive down low. The .82 A/R turbine housing should help smooth boost onset a bit and reduce drivetrain shock somewhat, and help to keep things from getting too choked up in the upper rev range.

For your later upgrade, are you considering C2 stage 2 or 3 software, or something else? What are your ultimate power goals?


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

I use that exact turbo, it suits the vr nicely imo. A very capable/ well priced turbo. Couple it with a 3.38 r/p and short runner, its a sweet setup for 15psi & up. I run between 10 and 22 psi, low boost it lacks a bit (in part due to my lower gearing and short runner length)..higher boost is where it shines. Using the newest version of c2 software (42#), and EBC with adjustable duty, it improved spool up and overall performance considerably. :thumbup: Def a good all around turbo.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I liked my 60-1 but it was surging badly above 18psi. I also had the .63turbine housing so you should be fine :thumbup: You will really like it alot, its perfect for driveability and tons of fun


----------



## vex004 (Jun 7, 2006)

BLSport said:


> That'll do it. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> For your later upgrade, are you considering C2 stage 2 or 3 software, or something else? What are your ultimate power goals?


 
Looking to use C2 with 42lb injectors and lowered compression.. I suppose 400 wheel would be ideal


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

vex004 said:


> Looking to use C2 with 42lb injectors and lowered compression.. I suppose 400 wheel would be ideal


What exhaust manifold/downpipe will you be using?

If it's ATP go full T4 60 trim or 60-1. Go .69 exhaust housing for street/strip, .81 more for strip.

For Kinetic Stuff go t3/t4 60 trim or 60-1. .82 housing.

I was advised by multiple people that know to go full t4 P-trim wheel for ~400whp and a more "linear" spool as I want my trans to last vs. the smaller t3 housing and stage 3 wheel. Made sense to me and 2 years later all my gears still have all their teeth.


----------



## vex004 (Jun 7, 2006)

slcturbo said:


> What exhaust manifold/downpipe will you be using?
> 
> If it's ATP go full T4 60 trim or 60-1. Go .69 exhaust housing for street/strip, .81 more for strip.
> 
> ...


 
I will be using the atp exhaust mani and just picked up a T3-60-1, A/R .82


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

vex004 said:


> I will be using the atp exhaust mani and just picked up a T3-60-1, A/R .82



If you want a true bolt on and were going to run an ATP mani then you should have gotten a full T4 on center turbo. ATP mani and downpipe are for a T4, not a T3.

I would make it easy on yourself and get a Kinetic manifold and downpipe or get a T4 turbo and run the ATP stuff.


----------



## vex004 (Jun 7, 2006)

..crap

I was planning on purchasing the atp downpipe.. I'm welding up the intake piping and intercooler piping so it looks like ill be making a downpipe as well now.. What do you mean by 'on center'? I guess I should have done more research before ordering parts.

Thanks for the valuable input!
-Jim


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

slcturbo said:


> If you want a true bolt on and were going to run an ATP mani then you should have gotten a full T4 on center turbo.


 whats the deal with on center turbos, i was told the one i have is on center but i have no idea what they were refering to.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

On-center vs. tangential... the means of attachment of the turbine flange to the manifold. The tangential is offset whereas the on-center is symmetrical. 

As advised above in other posts, for a true bolt-on no mods required such as SRI you will want on-center when used in conjunction with an ATP manifold or you WILL have clearance issues with your stock upper intake manifold/throttle body.


----------

